# has not arrived - yet/still



## tuttyfruty

Hi everyone! I was wondering how I know which of these two words I should use in what kind of sentence!! Is it ok if I said: Has not the bus arrived yet?  Is there a better way to ask that question? And can I use yet and still in the same sentence?


----------



## chamyto

I think you can, but still would be before "arrived" .


----------



## tuttyfruty

Thank you!! And Can you give me an example of how I can use still and yet at the same time in a sentence? I once read a sentence that used both at the same time, but I don't remember what it said!


----------



## turkish

Hello there ! 
I dont know for sure , but your sentence sounds odd . Maybe remove the " not "  
Has the bus arrived yet . 
Secondly as an example ; The bus didn't  arrive yet, and i am still waiting .
I hope i have helped somehow


----------



## tuttyfruty

Thanks for your help! It's really appreciated!


----------



## horsewishr

Has the bus arrived yet?
No. It still hasn't arrived.  

I'll guess at the translation, and if I get it wrong, I hope someone corrects me:

¿El bus aún/todavía no ha llegado?
No.  Todavía/aún no ha llegado.


----------



## *Stider*

turkish said:


> Hello there !
> I dont know for sure , but your sentence sounds odd . Maybe remove the " not "
> Has the bus arrived yet .
> Secondly as an example ; The bus didn't  arrive yet, and i am still waiting .
> I hope i have helped somehow



The odd part is "Has not", it's common to use "Hasn't" instead which makes it sound perfect. "Hasn't the bus arrived yet" 

And this sounds a bit unnatural but i think it's correct, "Has the but still not arrived"


----------



## fenixpollo

A couple of corrections, Stider:





*Stider* said:


> The odd part is "Has not", it's common to use "Hasn't" instead which makes it sound perfect. "Hasn't the bus arrived yet"
> 
> And this sounds a bit unnatural but *I* think it's correct, "Has the but still not arrived*?*"


Has the bus arrived yet?
Hasn't the bus arrived yet?
Is the bus _still_ not here?

The bus has not arrived yet. 
The bus hasn't arrived yet.
The bus has still not arrived.





			
				turkish said:
			
		

> Secondly as an example*: *The bus didn't  arrive yet, and *I* am still waiting .


The present perfect is better in this context than the past tense, because the action of arriving is not complete.


----------



## tuttyfruty

Thanks all of you!! My doubts are cleared now


----------



## turkish

fenixpollo said:


> A couple of corrections, Stider:Has the bus arrived yet?
> Hasn't the bus arrived yet?
> Is the bus _still_ not here?
> 
> The bus has not arrived yet.
> The bus hasn't arrived yet.
> The bus has still not arrived.The present perfect is better in this context than the past tense, because the action of arriving is not complete.


 
 Well thanks for the correction ,but i think I have used it properly 
If you are pointing at the example - i wanted to keep the original form  of the sentence ,without using progressive tense .
Take care !


----------



## Corintio44

The most common structures that I have heard are:

Hasn't the bus arrived yet? / Hasn't the bus got/gotten here yet? (colloquial)

The bus is still not here. / The bus hasn't got/gotten here yet. (colloquial)


----------



## fenixpollo

turkish said:


> If you are pointing at the example - *I* wanted to keep the original form of the sentence ,without using progressive tense .
> Take care !


You're right: your example was correct.  Looking at it again, I realize that you wrote "but" when you meant to type "bus". The other corrections I suggested were intended to show you that correct capitalization is required in this dictionary forum.


----------



## teatom

Bueno, bueno este tema es uno de los centrales an mis clases!!!
Primero ustedes se tienen que dar cuenta que la negación de ya es todavía no y la negación de todavía es ya no !!!
Luego presento es seguiente cuadro:
YA--------------------------- TODAVIA NO
_ALREADY --------------------NOT.......YET_


TODAVÍA --------------------YA NO
_STILL ------------------------NOT......ANY MORE/LONGER_
_-------------------------------NO MORE/ NO LONGER_

Casi ciegamente pueden traducir las expresiones literalmente
(a parte de unas formas con still...)


----------



## duvija

Oh, careful with some uses of 'todavía' in Spanish. Same as 'hasta'. In different regions you get a neg. sense included.
Examples:
Mi papá se casó hasta los 30 años. (A friend from Guatemala used this sentence, and I didn't know what it meant. I asked him - ¿y qué pasó después?. Me miró con cara rara y dijo 'siguió casado, por supuesto'. O sea que él dijo lo que yo diría 'mi papá no se casó hasta los 30 años.

Y para 'todavía', tenemos a Vargas Llosa en El elogio de la madrastra: "Puedo leer tu diario?" Respuesta: "Todavía" ( o sea lo que para mí es 'todavía no).


----------



## Vassili Z

fenixpollo said:


> A couple of corrections, Stider:*Has the bus arrived yet?*
> Hasn't the bus arrived yet?
> Is the bus _still_ not here?
> 
> The bus has not arrived yet.
> The bus hasn't arrived yet.
> The bus has still not arrived.The present perfect is better in this context than the past tense, because the action of arriving is not complete.



I don't understand the first one. "Ha llegado el bus todavía?" :S
The second one sounds wrong even even though it is not.

What I'd say:
- Hasn't still the bus arrived?

Aprendí que no se debe usar yet si no responde a una frase anterior o es la explicación de algo anteriormente expuesto. Es correcto?
Por ejemplo:
- Are you doing anything tonight?
- I don't have plans yet.

- I'd like to go the University in Germany but I'm not sure yet.

Me podría alguien ayudar a entender gramaticalmente "Hasn't the bus arrived yet?"

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Corintio44

*Vassili Z:*

En inglés, la construcción: "*Hasn't still the bus arrived?*" se escucha muy extraño.  Los angloparlantes no la emplean.

Pediste ayuda para entender mejor por qué se usa:  Hasn't the bus arrived *yet*?

Una equivalencia en español sería:  *¿Aún no ha llegado el autobús?*

*Yet:*

_2 a __(1)_ *:* *up to now* *:* so far <hasn't done much yet> —often used to imply the negative of a following infinitive <have yet to win a game> _(2)_ *:* at this or that time *:* so soon as now <not time to go yet> *b* *:* continuously up to the present or a specified time *:* still <is yet a new country> *c* *:* at a future time *:* eventually <may yet see the light>
*3* *:* nevertheless, however
— *as yet* *:* up to the present or a specified time <there are _as yet_ few clues — Sharon Kingman>

Espero que te haya podido ayudar.


----------



## tr12781

I've been reading for a while now, and decided I should contribute when I can.  This seemed like a good place to start 



> Aprendí que no se debe usar yet si no responde a una frase anterior o es la explicación de algo anteriormente expuesto. Es correcto?





> Me podría alguien ayudar a entender gramaticalmente "Hasn't the bus arrived yet?"


 
For the most part, *yet* and *still* can be used interchangeably except that they take different positions in the sentence.  However, for some reason I am not sure of, you can't use *still *in a question when inverting.

So "El bus no ha llegado todavía?" can be:
 - The bus hasn't arrived yet?
 - The bus still hasn't arrived?

But "Todavía no ha llegado el bus?" can only be:
 - Hasn't the bus arrived yet?

To address the original question:
I know that, at least colloquially, you can use both *yet* and *still* in the same sentence in order to emphatically state that you expected an event to have already occurred.  "The bus _still_ hasn't arrived yet???"


----------



## Corintio44

Fenixpollo:

You said, *"Sí se utiliza en inglés..."* in a response to my comment that 

*"Hasn't still the bus arrived?" *sounds strange.

The order of this sentence indeed sounds strange. I'm not sure what your argument is. You gave the example of, "Is the bus still not here?" I agree with you. That sounds fine. However, *"Hasn't still the bus arrived?"* does not. This a sentence that Vassili Z. constructed and my comment was based on that.


----------



## Vassili Z

I see it more clear now.
Thank you all.


----------



## teatom

Lo que siempre me sorprende  es que a la gente le encanta estar a la deriva cuando de aprender un idioma se trata! La gramática es como un mecanismo y tiene sus reglas. Una de ellas es que STILL and ALREADY *NUNCA* van con negativos y son en por su naturaleza positivos (al igual como Ya y Todavía) y van al principio de la oración!!! 
NOT....YET y NOT.... ANY MORE/LONGER son por su naturaleza negativos (al igual como YA NO y todavía NO) y van al final de la oración. cf. thread #13...
NOT STILL y NOT ALREADY son como agua y fuego o perro y gato!


----------



## tuttyfruty

That's why for some people the question: hasn't still the bus arrived? Sounds weird!!


----------



## duvija

teatom said:


> Lo que siempre me sorprende es que a la gente le encanta estar a la deriva cuando de aprender un idioma se trata! La gramática es como un mecanismo y tiene sus reglas. Una de ellas es que STILL and ALREADY *NUNCA* van con negativos y son en por su naturaleza positivos (al igual como Ya y Todavía) y van al principio de la oración!!!
> NOT....YET y NOT.... ANY MORE/LONGER son por su naturaleza negativos (al igual como YA NO y todavía NO) y van al final de la oración. cf. thread #13...
> NOT STILL y NOT ALREADY son como agua y fuego o perro y gato!


 
Counterexamples: (hay millones, aunque probablemente todos coloquiales - o sea lo que la gente realmente usa para hablar)

-Still not ready?

-If you haven't already finished your homework, then we are leaving without you. (ésta no me convence. Suena rara).

Las reglas no son leyes, son indicaciones generales a posteriori. Los nativos no pensamos en reglas.

saludos


----------



## Corintio44

The order of "*hasn't still* the bus arrived" sounds strange to native English-speakers. It may be a possible construction, but this specific construction (the order) in English is not common at all.

I do, however, agree with Duvija that the word "*still*" is often used with a negative:  

Example:  I *still* haven't received my check.

The problem with "*hasn't still*" is the order and the fact that it's a question.

"The bus still hasn't arrived" *sounds fine*. 

*Hasn't still the bus arrived?...*is a different matter.  The order is not right and an interrogative with this construction is awkward and sounds foreign to modern English.  It's definately not colloquial English (lo que la gente usa realmente para hablar).


----------



## Forero

The proper order is:

_Has the bus still not arrived?

Still not_ = todavía no = _not yet_.


----------



## tuttyfruty

Forero said:


> The proper order is:
> 
> _Has the bus still not arrived?
> 
> Still not_ = todavía no = _not yet_.



That's makes sense!! So this two are correct:
Hasn't the bus arrived yet?
Has the bus still not arrived?

Hasn't the bus still arrived? What about this one, is it right?


----------



## Forero

tuttyfruty said:


> That's makes sense!! So this two are correct:
> Hasn't the bus arrived yet?
> Has the bus still not arrived?
> 
> Hasn't the bus still arrived? What about this one, is it right?


Welcome to the forum, TuttyFruty.

No _not still_ is not right.


----------



## teatom

Un asunto que muchas veces se enseña mal es el siguiente: "Preguntas tienen que ser formuladeas con any / yet / any more, longer".
Más correcto es esta solución: Yo pregunto con some / already / still, si pienso que la respuesta es positiva. Yo pregunto con any / yet / any more,longer,  si pienso que la respuesta es negativa. ¿cierto?


----------



## Forero

teatom said:


> Un asunto que muchas veces se enseña mal es el siguiente: "Preguntas tienen que ser formuladeas con any / yet / any more, longer".
> Más correcto es esta solución: Yo pregunto con some / already / still, si pienso que la respuesta es positiva. Yo pregunto con any / yet / any more,longer, si pienso que la respuesta es negativa. ¿cierto?


No.

Si debe de haber llegado el autobús pero no sé si ha llegado o no:

_Has the bus not arrived yet?_
_Hasn't the bus arrived yet?_
_Has the bus still not arrived?_

La primera de estas preguntas es más o menos objetiva, la segunda expresa que me sorprenderá si todavía no ha llegado el autobús, y la última expresa impaciencia y más sorpresa.


----------



## teatom

Buenas mañanas! 
Bueno, Yo sugería no juntar 'still' y 'not'. Pero en este caso una excepción es posible: I still haven't decided. Pero mejor: I haven't decided yet.
Otra anotación: 'already' y 'yet' are intercambiables y 'still' and 'any longer', pero no 'already' y 'still' y tampoco 'yet' y 'any more' - al igual como en Spanish....


----------



## Forero

teatom said:


> Buenas mañanas!
> Bueno, Yo sugería no juntar 'still' y 'not'. Pero en este caso una excepción es posible: I still haven't decided. Pero mejor: I haven't decided yet.
> Otra anotación: 'already' y 'yet' are intercambiables y 'still' and 'any longer', pero no 'already' y 'still' y tampoco 'yet' y 'any more' - al igual como en Spanish....


I find "I still haven't decided"  to be a perfectly good sentence, no better or worse on its own than "I haven't decided yet".

The non sequitur is "I haven't decided still." 

To me: 

"Yet" and "still" are sometimes synonymous,
"Not yet" and "still not" are synonymous or nearly so,
"Already" in a positive context has quite a different meaning from "still" or "yet", but "not already" usually means "not yet" ("already" and "not yet" are opposites),
"Still" and "not any more"/"no more" are usually direct opposites, and
"Not still" means "not any more" or "no more", but it is incompatible with _have_ + past participle.


----------



## tv avileña

hi!! this question is almost perfect but the particle not must be placed between bus and arrived Has not the bus arrived yet?  you better say: Has the bus not arrived yet? cheers!!


----------

